#  Alternativmedizin >   Vergiftung >

## Cherradonna

Hallo, 
ich nehme seit einigen Tagen Lymphomyosot. Dies hat mir eine Apotherkerin empfohlen, da es sich bei mir wohl um einer starken Vergiftung handelt. 
Hier liste ich mal meine Symptome auf unter denen ich schon seit Jahren leide: 
Ständiges erröten, mittlerweile bei jeder Kleinigkeit, dadurch trau ich mich kaum noch auf die Straße! Ich bin mir aber nach jahrelangen Nachforschungen fast sicher, dass es sich anfangs nicht um ein psychisches Problem gehandelt hat, da ich den Kontakt zu Menschen immer geliebt habe, gut ich war schon immer gleichzeitig etwas schüchtern, aber wurde erst ab meinen ca. 19 Lebensjahr permanent rot! 
Wobei ich hinzusagen muss, dass es sich immer mehr gesteigert hat. 
Meine Theorie ist das meine Mineralstoffdepots völlig leer sind und das erröten auf einen erhöhten Magnesiummangel zurückzuführen ist. Nicht umsonsten rät man bei den Schüßlersalzen beim erröten wohl auch zu Nr. 7 und das ist Magnesium.  
ICh schwitze übermäßig viel. Auch das hat sich in den letzten Jahren immer mehr und mehr entwickelt. ICh kann mich zwar von kleinauf daran erinnern, dass ich immer schon unter Schweizfüße (vielleicht Kiseselerdeverlust bedingt :Huh?: ) litt, aber das ich auch so extrem unter den Achseln schwitzte, entwickelte sich erst mit dem Jahren. Total peinlich, immer diese dicken Schweizflecken..sogar durch meine Pelzjacke!!! kamen sie durch. Hielt das dann nicht mehr aus. Hatte alles probiert: Salbei usw. und habe mir dann Botox spritzen lassen. Das hielt ein Jahr dann wieder das selbe Problem. Es ging dann soweit dass ich mir sogar die Schwizdrüsen operativ entfernen (absaugen) haben lassen. 
Im nachhinein natuerlich total der Fehler. ISt das jetzt gefährlich wenn ich keine Schweizdrüsen unter den ARmen mehr habe? Wie soll der Körper jetzt auch entgiften? Muss aber hinzusagen, dass ich trotz der Op, wenn ich nervös werde immer noch Schweizflecken unter den Armen kriege, nicht mehr so stark wie vorher aber immer noch! 
-Seit 10 Jahren (bin 25) leide ich unter pickeliger, fettig glänzender Haut. 
Eine weitere totale Belastung! HAbe soviel ausprobiert Zink usw. 
-habe beobachtet das meine Haare seit 4 Jahren oder länger kaum noch wachsen und extrem schnell abbrechen. Hatte vor einigen Monaten auch extremen Haaraufall, der sich jetzt aber Gott sei Dank wieder eingestellt hat. HAbe sowieso ultra dünne und kein volles Haar. 
-als Kind hatte ich oft Mandelentzündungen 
-habe auch Krampfadern (im linken Bein) u. sogar schone eine Op Krampfaderziehung vor 6 Jahren hinter mír, Krampfaderen sind aber auch wieder nachgekommen und der Arzt meinte ich müßte im Herbst wieder veröden. 
-Irgendwann habe ich festgestellt das ich Kandida (Albertos oder wie das heisst habe) HAbe dann Biofenal bekommen und strengstens (kein Zucker, kein Weizenmehl usw.) diätet. Der Kandida ist auch besser geworden, aber noch vereinzelt da, so mein Arzt. Ernähre mich auch so sehr gesund, esse kaum Zucker, presse mir jeden Tag Säfte aus, ernähre mich Vollwertig und koche viel frisches Gemüse... 
-fand es immer schon komisch das mein Bauch so merkwürdig blubbert. 
Besonders nervig vor dem Schlafengehen! (Echt unangenehm wenn man einen Freund hat und mein Bauch macht sich erst mal studenlang vorm Einschlafen bemerkbar) 
-Woran das alles liegen mag: Muss gestehen dass ich sehr früh mit schlimmen chemischen Drogen angefangen habe. Und viel knosumiert habe. Damit habe ich aber seit 6 Jahren nichts mehr zu tun. Meine Mutter ist zwischenzeitlich an Krebs verstorben, psychisch kommne ich darüber nur schwer hinweg. Habe bis vor einer Woche 10 Jahre Marihuana geraucht in verbindung mit Tabbak. Zigaretten habe ich in meiner Jungend auch mal 4 oder 5 Jahre geraucht. Mit Alkohl hatte ich zum Glück nie richtig was zu tun. Eigentlich dumm das ich da nicht viel früher draufgekommen bin. Durch das Marihuana rauchen, habe ich mich wohl tagtäglich vergiftet. Dann kommt ja auch noch das Botoxgift hinzu das sich wohl noch in meinem Körper befindet. Hatte auch extremen (Wasser)Durchfall jedes Mall in meinen Karibik oder Agyptenurlauben. Mein Doc hat ausserdem einen Salzmangel festgestellt gehabt. Habe 2 Jahre in Amerika gelebt, vielleicht auch eine ziemliche körperliche Umstellung.  
Was ich versucht habe gegen meine Beschwerden zu tun: 
Die von mir aufgesuchten Ärzte haben mich für verrückt erklärt, als ich ihnen all meine Symptome beschrieben habe und anstelle der Ursache auf den Grund zu gehen (ich deke jetzt das ich total übersäuert bin) mich zu einen Psychologen versucht haben zu schicken, wogegen ich ja aufgrund des Todes meiner Mama, gar nichts einzuwenden habe, aber diese körperlichen Beschwerden müssen doch auch eine Ursache haben!? 
(komischer Satzbau sorry ich weiss :Smiley: ) Ich muss gestehen aus Scham habe ich nicht von meinem Drogenproblem erzählt, vielleicht hätten sie dann anders reagiert o. auch nicht sondern mich erst Recht zum Psyhologen geschickt? So habe ich mich versucht selbst zu therapieren. Nach bestimmt 1000Std Internetrecherche habe ich dann folgende Mittel eingenommen: Ein Präparat aus Amerika, was man morgens auf nüchternen Magen einnehmen musst. Ist gegen Stomach acid (mein Bauchblubbern) und enthält lebende Kulturen (sowas wie im Joghurt), 
die Schüßlersalze NR. 7, 8, 9(gegen erröten, Salzmangel für Wasserhaushalt und Pickel Übersäuerung) Kieselerde in Tablettenform, da man ja nicht mehr wie 3 Schüßlersalze einnehmen soll(gegen die Schweizfüße und Hände) ZUsätzlich Basica, frisch ausgepresste Gemüse-Obstsäfte. 
Die Dame in der Apothke (habe ihr auch nicht von den Drogenproblem erzählt gehabt) hat mir jedoch gesagt, dass sie denkt mein ganzer Körper sei total vergiftet und ich nehme momentan viel zu viel ein. 
Daraufhin hat sie gesagt ich soll nur noch einen Moant lang mit 1 Tablette täglich Lymphomyosot zur entgiftung nehmen und die Nr.7 der Schüßlersalze, da dass ja nur Magnesium sei. Sie meinte, vielleicht würde ich nach der Entgiftung viele Beschwerden bereits einfach lossein. Für meine Haut hat sie mir fur nach der Entgiftung Hautfunktionstabletten N Cosmochema verkauft. 
MAche die Entgiftung nun seit ca einer Woche oder etwas länger. Hatte zwischenzeitlich echt Zweifel, da ich das mit dem Drogen ja nie erwähnt hatte. Auf jeden Fall hat sich bestimmt angefangen einiges bei mir zu lösen. ICh fühle mich seit Tagen sehr traurig und alles scheint irgendwie sinnlos zu sein. Denke oft über meine geliebte Mutter nach und weine ständig. Meine Haut ist auch extrem fettig und vor allem auf der Stirn völlig zugepickelt. Aber eigentlich müßte das alles doch ein gutes Zeichen sein, denn es scheint ja zu wirken und alles kommt raus oder?  
Anbei noch eine letzte Sache: Wurde vor 6 Tagen an der Nase operiert Zur besseren Genesung nehme ich seit einen TAg nach der OP Arnica6. Muss ich aber jetzt bald auch schon wieder mit aufhören richtig? 
Die Lymphyosot habe ich am Tag der OP auch nicht genommen, danach dann wieder täglich eine. Ist das ok? Jetzt habe ich noch ziemlich unangnehme Schmerzen im gebrochenen Nasenknochen, allerdings tut auch mein Hals super weh. Im Mund haben sich kleine brennende Bläschen gebildet. Das mit dem Halsweh mag an der Narkose und den Schlauch liegen. Konnte ja auch nicht durch die Nase atmen und musste durch den Mund atmen.  
Zuzüglich trinke ich 7ma7 Kräutertee zum entschlacken + natürlich kohlensäurefreies Wasser. Nehme Basica 2 mal am Tag und mache (jetzt nicht wegen der OP) basische einstündige Fußbäder.  
So jetzt reichts aber auch, man habe ich jetzt einen langen Text verfasst. 
Ich danke unendlich für Antworten und hoffe irgendwann doch endlich all diese blöden Leiden in den Griff zu bekommen

----------


## Brava

Hallo Cherradonna
Erst mal Willkommen hier im Forum :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## Cherradonna

dankeschön

----------


## Frosch

Willkommen im Forum. 
Diese "Übersäuerung", wie Du es nennst, ist eine reine Geschäftemacherei mit Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln, also viel Geld für nix. 
Der Körper entgiftet nicht nur über die Schweißdrüsen an den Achseln, sondern auch über Blut- und Lymphsystem sowie über die Haut im allgemeinen und Schweißdrüsen an anderen Stellen, also wird die Op nicht schuld am nicht entgiften sein, zumal Du auch noch schwitzt unter den Achseln, wie Du schreibst. Kieselerdemangel? Wie kommst Du darauf? 
Ein Magnesiummangel äußert sich nicht durch Erröten, das wäre mir total neu, er äußert sich z.B. durch Muskelkrämpfe. Zumal Du von Schüßler Nr. 7 Unmengen nehmen müßtest, um einen Mangel auszugleichen. Da wäre ein hochdosiertes Mg-Präparat aus der Apotheke wesentlich besser als Schüßler Salze. 
Wässrige Durchfälle im Urlaub sind keine Seltenheit, dem würde ich nicht soviel Bedeutung zuschreiben.  
Deine Drogenkarriere hat bestimmt viel mit Deinen Symptomen zu tun, genauer kenne ich mich damit nicht aus, vielleicht kann Starbug oder jemand anderes mehr dazuschreiben. 
Eines fällt mir aber sehr auf, Du versuchst diese Symptome durch irgendwelche Sachen zu erklären, die Du vielleicht im Internet (?) gefunden hast. DAS ist sicher nicht der richtige Weg.
Als Beispiel: Wenn ich Kopfschmerzen, Schwindel und Übelkeit eingebe, kommt an "Diagnosen" von Migräne über Verspannungen und Kieferfehlstellungen bis zum Hirntumor alles. Man kann sich auch verrückt machen! 
Suche Dir einen vernünftigen Arzt und dann nimm nicht diese ganzen Nahrungsergänzungsmittel (NEM) ein, wenn nicht klar bewiesen ist, daß irgendein Mangel vorliegt. Diese NEM's können auch schaden und kosten noch dazu viel Geld. Was ist denn der Wirkstoff in diesem Lymphyosot? 
Gute Besserung!

----------


## Patientenschubser

*Hallo Cherradonna,  erstmal ein ganz Herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum. 
Zu Deiner Geschichte muss ich sagen das ich erstens Frosch nur beipflichten kann!
Lass mal die Finger von den NEM und ernähre dich wie jeder normal durchschnittliche Europäer! 
Zweitens:
Ausserdem solltest du mal über die Vorschlag der Ärzte nachdenken und dich in psychologische (psychatrische) Behandlung begeben.
Die Probleme könnteten, wenn bisher keine körperlichen Ursachen dafür verantwortlich gemacht werden können, tatsächlich auch von der Psycho her kommen! 
Wichtig dabei ist allerdings das Du - absofort- ehrlich bist.
Vorallem was deine Drogenkarriere angeht!
Das Du in ein Loch fällst wenn du einfach aufhörst zu kiffen ist klar.
Deinem Körper fehlt nun der "Stoff" und der Tabak.... 
Man nennt das auch Entzug! 
Der kann bei dem Einen etwas heftiger beim Anderen etwas schwächer (oder garnicht) auftreten. 
Gruß Schubser*

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Cherradonna! 
Erstmal herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum!
Es hört sich nach einer gewaltigen Menge an, was du an natürlichen Präperaten zu dir nimmst. Auch von solchen- da kann ich meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen- kann man zu viel zu sich nehmen. Ich denke auch, das Elementarste, was ein neuer Arzt von dir wissen sollte ist, dass du einmal Drogen zu dir genommen hast, da diese vermutlich einiges in deinem Körper verändert haben.
ArnicaD6 wird nach Operationen oder der Geburt ein bis mehrere Tage genommen, länger i.d.R. nicht, nicht über Wochen. Aber hier ist auch wieder die Frage, ob man diese wirklich nehmen muss, ich kenne es nur aus einem Krankenhaus, welches nebenbei mit Homöopathie arbeitet.
Kieselerde-Mangel oder Übersäuerungen halte ich für Weisheiten von Leuten die gerne Geld mit NEM machen wollen.
Ich würde dir wirklich raten dich noch einmal bei einem Arzt vorzustellen und diesem auch von deinem Hintergrund zu erzählen. Er wird es dann sicher ernster nehmen.
Achtest du eigentlich wegen deinem Schweißproblem darauf, aus welchen Materialien deine Kleidung ist? 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Falke

@Cherradonna 
mit Gesunder Ernährung würdest Du die NES nicht benötigen da Dein Körper sich nur das aus der Nahrung zieht was er benötigt. 
Anstelle isotonischer Getränke z.B. kann man 1 Liter Wasser mit einem Esslöffel Traubenzucker, einer kleinen Prise jodiertem Salz und dem Saft einer Zitrone mischen und erzielt den gleichen Effekt.  
Versuche es ebenso mal mit reichlich Obst und Gemüse damit Dein Körper Balaststoffe und genügend  natürliche Vitamine bekommt. 
Schnell wirst Du merken das es erstens billiger ist und zweitens Deinem Körper besser bekommt. 
Grüßle
Falke 
PS: 
Das hätte ich doch jetzt fast vergessen 
Herzlich  :drawing_heart:   Willkommen natürlich hier im Forum und viel viel Spass auch von meiner Seite.

----------


## Cherradonna

vielen  lieben dank fuer die vielen Antworten Leute!!!! 
Dann leg ich mal gleich los:
Also zu dem Arnica: Das habe ich heute zum letzten mal genommen.
Es scheint mir aber echt nach der Op gehofen zu haben, meine "Veilchen", die sich um meine Augen durch den Nasenbruch gebildet haben sind schon fast verschwunden.  Und ansonsten nehme ich jetzt eigentlich nur noch das Lymphomyosot (werde gleich mal genau nach-googeln was es ist) 
Mit dem Schüßlersalz Nr. 7 - ja das habe ich auch mal gehoert, dass wenn man einen Magnesiummangel hat, müßte man das mit ziemlich hochkonzentratigen Magnesium aus der Apotheke versuchen, habe das sogar hier,aber will jetzt nicht noch mehr nehmen :Smiley:  Es hat mir aber auf jeden Fall in der Entwöhnungsphase was das Kiffen anging geholfen. Normalerweise hat man ja bei einem Entzug Einschlafprobleme und Schwitzattacken im Schlaf. Immer wenn ich dieses extreme verlangen nach einem Joint verspührt habe(eigentlich nur vor dem Einschlafen), habe ich die heisse 7 konsumiert und danach war dieses Verlangen wie weggeblasen und ich konnte ganz entspannt einschlafen. Demnach glaube ich schon an die Wirkung. 
Würde auch gerne mal zum Psyhologen so ist das nicht, dauert nur ewig bis man da einen Termin kriegt.
Aber trotzdem, irgendwie muss ich doch meinen Körper auch selber in den Griff kriegen können.?? Und mit Hilfe all eurer Hilfen und Ratschlägen muesste es doch klappen!!!
Bin so froh das ich dieses Forum entdeckt habe. 
Beim Arzt habe ich mich komplett untersuchen lassen und er meinte ich sei kerngesund, bis auf den Kandidda, der aber jetzt dank meiner strengen Kandidda Diät so gut wie weg ist! Das ich viel zu viel durcheinander genommen habe stimmt, da habt ihr alle Recht.
Aber jetzt bin ich doch auf dem richtigen Weg oder? Erstmal dem Körper entgiften (Lymphomyosot) und dann wieder langsam aufbauen. Viel frisches Obst und Gemüse esse ich schon seit Jahren.
Was das kiffen angeht, bin ich stark geblieben und werde es auch nicht mehr anrühren. (stolz) Klar macht einem so ein Entzug zu schaffen, aber ich glaube das Lymphomyosot verstärkt das Ganze zusätzlich...?! Hm, soll aber ruhig alles rauskommen oder wie seht ihr das? Ach vielleicht auch interessant, Dedektiv Cherradonna hat noch etwas herausgefunden: Meine beste Freundin, die genauso lange und genauso viel wie ich gekifft hat (u. es leider immer noch tut) hat nach den Jahren ähnliche Symptome wie ich bei sich festgestellt: Auch sie hat Probleme mit lästigen Schwitzflecken und auch mit dem Rotwerden. Das kann doch kein Zufall sein oder? Demnach muss es doch irgendwie alles an einer Vergiftung liegen? Der Körper versucht wahrscheinlich das THC und Nikotin auszuscheiden und tut dies ueber bestimmte Zonen. :Huh?:  
lg
Cherradonna

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Cherradonna 
Darf ich fragen, wie viel du wiegst und wie groß du bist?
Wie sieht es bei dir mit täglicher Bewegung aus?
Rauchst du noch Zigaretten und wenn ja wie viele? 
Vermehrtes Schwitzen ist bei Übergewicht und mangelnder Bewegung z.B. nichts ungewöhnliches.
Fettige Haut und Pickel kann eine Akne sein und mit deinem Hormonhaushalt zutun haben. Da würde ich vielleicht mal zum Hautarzt gehen. 
Was die Alternativmedizin als Übersäuerung beschreibt ist Blödsinn und dient lediglich der Geldmacherei. Übersäuerung oder auch Azidose genannt ist ein akuter Prozess der im Normalfall durch unseren Körper (durch die Nieren und deine Atmung) relativ flott wieder kompensiert wird, es sei denn du hast eine Erkrankung, die dem entgegen wirkt. Dann aber ist die Übersäuerung in den Laborwerten nachweißbar und kann/muss behandelt werden. Aber sicherlich nicht mit Kieselerde, Arnika und Schüsslersalzen. 
Wenn dich der Tot deiner Mutter so sehr mit nimmt, würde ich dir auch raten, mal mit einem Psychologen oder Psychiater zu sprechen. Vielleicht hilft dir das auch in deiner gesamten Lebenssituation. 
Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall alles gute und herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Cherradonna

Hi Michael, 
also ich bin 26 ca. 1,76 und wiege 55 Kilo. Kämpfe eher mit Untergewicht wie mit Übergewicht. Seitdem ich Zucker in der Nahrung vermeide, purzeln die Pfunde und ich muss richtig aufpassen am Ende nicht viel zu dünn zu sein.
Normalerweise halte ich mich jeden Tag einige Stunden an der frischen Luft auf..nur gerade jetzt nicht wegen der Nasenop (sehe etwas freaking mit meinem Nasengips aus, da verspühre ich nicht gerade den Drang auf Öffentlichkeit :Zwinker: ) 
Zigarretten rauche ich auch nicht.  
Deinen Kommentar zu der Übersäuerung fand ich interessant.
Thank you :Smiley:  :Smiley:  :Smiley:

----------

